# Welcher Helm passt :(



## Nikki173 (2. Mai 2019)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich suche einen neuen Enduro Helm. 

Ich dachte an den GIRO Chronicle MIPS aber dieser passt iwie nicht an meine Ohren. Das Teil, was am Kopf ist, drückt irgendwie... bzw schneidet in meine Ohren ^^

Ich kann es iwie nicht richtig beschreiben. 

Habt ihr Helme die Ihr empfehlen könnt? Vllt als Brillenträger? Ich wollte so 150Euro ausgeben und einen der den Hinterkopf gut mit schützt. 

Ich dachte auch an den POC Tectal Race Bikehelm, den hab ich per idealo schon günstig gefunden, aber da sorge ich mich um das selbe Problem. Welche gibt es noch so? Iwelche Ideen  ? 


VG


----------



## Bettina (2. Mai 2019)

Welchen Hersteller hat du derzeit? Die Kopfformen und die Helmformen sind unterschiedlich. Ich habe 2-3 Hersteller deren Helme mir passen... da hilft nur probieren. Ich hatte mal viele Helme bestellt und probiert und meine Erfahrungen hier beschrieben. #10


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (2. Mai 2019)

Bei einigen Helmen läßt sich die Höhe des System, dass den Kopf hinten umschließt in der Höhe ändern, so dass es so eingestellt werden kann, dass es nicht mit den Ohren kollidiert.

Grundsätzlich solltest du mal deine Kopfform kennen. Eher Rund, oder eher schmal (also von oben betrachtet). Ich habe einen eher schmalen Kopf, was dazu führt, das viele Helme an der Seite viel zu breit sind und der Helm nur vorn und hinten am Kopf ansitzt. Mir paßt daher z.B. der abgebildete IXS Trail Evo super gut.


----------



## Nikki173 (2. Mai 2019)

Ich fahre derzeit Abus und hatte davor Alpina.

Ich fahre morgen mal in den Laden und schaue mir mal was an. Ich habe denke ih eher einen schmalen Kopf, der Giro sitzt nur vorne und hinten an und drückt vorn an der Stirn.. 

Ich hoffe mal, dass iwas in der Nähe ein paar vernünftige MTB Helme hat.


----------



## Schwimmer (2. Mai 2019)

Nikki173 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich suche einen neuen Enduro Helm.
> 
> ...



Hi Nikki,

da musst Du leider probieren bis einer passt .
Bei mir weiß ich, dass mir Giro oder Bell passt, Met geht z.B. überhaupt nicht ...

Grüße 
Schwimmer


----------



## greenhorn-biker (4. Mai 2019)

Nikki173 schrieb:


> Ich fahre derzeit Abus und hatte davor Alpina.
> 
> Ich fahre morgen mal in den Laden und schaue mir mal was an. Ich habe denke ih eher einen schmalen Kopf, der Giro sitzt nur vorne und hinten an und drückt vorn an der Stirn..
> 
> Ich hoffe mal, dass iwas in der Nähe ein paar vernünftige MTB Helme hat.


Also ich fahre auch Alpina 
Hatte mal einen Giro Feature der hatte mir nach 2 Std Tour auch in der Stirn gedrückt 

Aktuell fahre ich einen Troy Lee Design A1
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Troy-Lee-Designs/A1-Helm-p62885/ , den könntest du auch mal probieren. 
Gibt auch auch eine Version mit Mips, die trägt allerdings etwas auf wodurch der Helm mir zu klein war 
Wie ist denn dein Kopfumfang?

Die neuere Version, der A2 dürfte allerdings deinen Preisrahmen sprengen.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (6. Mai 2019)

Ich hab nen länglichen Kopf und mir passt gut: 
Uvex Finale
Uvex Quatro Integrale

Nicht gepasst hat mir: 
Alpina Panoma
Uvex Quatro/Quatro Pro

So la la:
IXS Trail


----------



## scylla (6. Mai 2019)

Auch anschauen könntest du dir den Leatt DBX.
Meinem Mann passt außer diesem Leatt Helm sonst auch nur Alpina, und er beschwert sich bei vielen Helmen ebenfalls über Druck an der Stirn.


----------

